# OMG! OMG! She had babies!!!!



## birdlover (Jul 25, 2009)

Now I AM freaking out! She built her nest behind one of the cardboard boxes I mentioned in my other thread and I just went down to look at it. She hopped out and the newspaper was moving! I put my hand in and there was a baby!!! It's too dark to see in. I'll have to get the flashlight but it needs batteries! I hope she didn't have them yesterday because I locked her in her crate last night. Well, if they were moving, I guess they aren't dead! 

Now for my next set of questions: My husband says I shouldn't separate them and to just leave them alone. Do you think it would be okay to let them stay together in the laundry room. I could move her back into the crate with her babies if I have to separate them. Forget the laundry!! LOL How would I go about doing that? I mean, should I get a box like you suggested in my other thread, put a soft towel in and then the nest? I'm trying not to panic here. I have Mr. Shredder with me at the moment until I hear from you. THANK YOU! ray:


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 25, 2009)

Put momma with the babies in the crate. Don't let Mr. Shredder in there. Hopefully Flashy will see this soon.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 25, 2009)

How many babies?


----------



## birdlover (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't know yet. After I felt the one, I jumped up and ran out of the room with Mr. Shredder in tow!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok, take some deep breaths. 

She may be in the process of having them now so it might be worth giving her some space for an hour or so (but keeping an eye on her) and then going and assessing the situation.

try not to worry about potentially separating them last night because mum's only feed their young once a day and most it takes 24 hours for their milk to come in, so she may not have fed them anyway.

In about an hour i would suggest sorting out the babies into a nest box (whatever you have around that would be appropriate will be fine-it's essentially to keep all the babies together and safe). Line the bottom of the nestbox with something like shavings, then put hay in and make a deep hole in the middle. In the hole put as much of the nest as possible, and put the kits in the middle of that (so maybe take a bit of the nest, then put the babies in, then put the rest of the nest on top). The babies probably firstly should be put back where mum knows she had them, to be honest.

I'm glad you have company  Make sure he stays away from her and the area where the babies are.

Would there be anyway to use something like a puppy pen to block off her full access but allow her access to where the nest is at all times?

For now though, just give her some space to sort herself out, just in case she is doing it now.

When you go to the babies in an hour (or earlier if something looks amiss with her) then make sure you stroke her all over because smelling of Mr Shredder wouldn't be very helpful, I don't think.


----------



## birdlover (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh man, Flashy!! I already moved her back to the crate! I put a soft cloth in the cat carrier and put the nest, with babies, on top of that. I hope I didn't screw things up! She has 4 babies (so far?) She peed in her litter box and it was bloody. Is that normal when giving birth? She does seem rather upset and seems to want out of the crate but I hesitate to move her again. I saw her go in the carrier but she only went in for a minute. She's eating. I put a sheet over 3 sides of the dog crate to kind of give her some privacy and so Mr. Shredder won't bother her. He HAS to be in the laundry room! Is that going to be okay under the circumstances I described? What is a normal number for a litter? O.k. eep breaths: eep breaths: Flashy, PLEASE don't leave me alone yet! Check in frequently please? :Biting nails: eep breaths: eep breaths:


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 25, 2009)

sounds like your just gonna have to make sure she's gonna feed them. 4 is fine. She's probably bleeding from giving birth.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 25, 2009)

What you did sounds fine and I'm sure Flashy will be back soon.  I would be scared too.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm here, sorry, was cleaning the kitchen.

What's done is done, so don't beat yourself up. I would rearrange the nest as to how I explained (i.e. with shavings and hay and the nest in the middle, because they can get caught and lost under cloth).

How big is the crate? For some mum's they need to be right away from their nest (as they would do in the wild) whereas some can be near it. It might be because she feels so unsettled she is agitated because of that, or else she knows she has more to come but doesn't realise her nest has been moved.

Covering the crate was a smart idea 

I think the blood when she went to the toilet is indicative that these are VERY fresh babies so I would suggest giving her some peace and sorting the rest out later because she may not be done yet.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 25, 2009)

Keep us updated on how she is. And if there is more babies. 



Thanks, April


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 25, 2009)

Is there anyway that you can separate Mr Shredder from mom and the babies? Like confine him to a small area in the laundry room, just until the babies are weaned. Can he be in your bedroom with you?

You are doing a fantastic job!


----------



## birdlover (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay, thanks everybody! I'm calmed down for now.  Here's what I can tell you: The crate is very large if she wants to move away from the nest but she is laying next to the cat carrier where I put the nest. She's eaten a whole lot and seems a lot calmer now. Mr. Shredder has been thumping a lot which he hasn't done in a week or so. I assume he's agitated by "something strange" going on. But most of the time, he is just laying outside the crate and, sometimes, sticks his head under the sheet. But, at the moment, all is quiet. I have three more questions (for the moment)!

- So the mother doesn't stay in the nest with the babies like a cat would do?

- What should I be feeding her to make sure she's got a good milk supply? I know unlimited timothy hay and fresh water. What else?

- How will I know if she's feeding her babies? If she only does it once a day, I might not see her doing it.

Questions! Questions! I LOVE new experiences but I don't like the lack of knowledge. I was just as bad when my cockatiel hatched eggs! LOL

Whoops, forgot to say to Sweetie - there is no other place I can put Mr. Shredder. What is the problem if they are in the same room but separated?

Are rabbits like rats and will eat their young if over stressed?


----------



## Flashy (Jul 25, 2009)

I think you need to block the crate off from Mr shredder completely. He needs to be no where near it and her.

No mum won't stay in the nest. she will tend to them every so often (this will vary rabbit to rabbit), normally only feeding once or twice a day. This will last only about 5 minutes and she will stand over the nest. You may never see her feed but you can tell if the babies have been fed by if they look like they swallowed ping pong balls.

She also is not able to move them, so if you see any stray ones then you need to move them back to the nest.

Is she on pellets as well as unlimited hay? the pellets need to gradually be increased to keep up with her milk supply (hopefully a breeder will clarify by how much and how quickly you should increase them). Some people also add oats to the pellet (regular oats, not quick or instant).

It's a myth that they will eat their young if stressed, however, if they do get stressed they may panic and damage themselves and potentially the other bun and also kits.

If he is in the same room but can get no where near the crate, that should be fine (sorry, i wrote my bit at the top before seeing what you said).


----------



## Flashy (Jul 25, 2009)

This was a bit of an impromptu new experience  hopefully it will get better from hereon in.


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 25, 2009)

I heard that the male will kill the babies. Not sure if this is true or not. You need to make sure that he cannot get into the crate where mom and babies are. You probably already have that covered, just want to make sure.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 25, 2009)

arty0002: Congrats on your new Babies!! 



Watch for ping pong bellies then you'll know their happy babies :biggrin2:

 Good Luck ....April


----------



## birdlover (Jul 25, 2009)

So it's okay if I go poking around in the nest? (to remove the cloth I put in and to handle the babies to see if they have full tummies)

Mr. Shredder can NOT get in the crate but he can stick his nose in. I'll see if I can fix that!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 25, 2009)

yes you can handle babies as long as mom doesn't look stressed about it. I would wash hands first.



So you don't smell like another animal.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 25, 2009)

It's a good idea to compeltely block him away from it  you don't want him stressing her out or ending up with a wounded nose. she needs to feel safe with them. A puppy pen can work well, or even NIc grids can make a good barrier.

Yup, it's fine to go poking around. you will need to check the babies daily. If you make sure you stroke her first and maybe give her a treat. If she acts stressed them only do the minimum but if she is happy then you can handle them and such. If she is stressed you can try a dab of vanilla just above her nose which will over power her senses and by the time it's worn off the kits will smell all normal to her again.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 25, 2009)

If your husband knows how to post pictures we'd love to see pic's of the new Momma. If not, that's ok.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 25, 2009)

Well, congratulations on your new babies! Sounds like you have it all covered very well. DO keep Mr. Shredder away from your girl. She can get pregnant again TODAY! (And we don't need another litter in 31 days!)

I would suggest putting the babies in a nestbox. Keeps the babies from wandering off and missing a meal. The momma won't go looking for them to feed. She also won't move them back to their nest if they crawl off. (Rabbit moms are not like dog and cat moms). The cloth under them may become a problem is if gets wet. Shavings and hay stay drier and keep them up off the ground.


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 25, 2009)

BlueGiants: In birdlover's other thread she/he states that Mr Shredder is fixed.

Not quite sure how long ago that was but Mr Shredder is fixed as it says in the other thread.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 25, 2009)

Sorry, missed that. How long ago? They are still fertile for 7-8 weeks after the surgery.


----------



## birdlover (Jul 25, 2009)

gulp! :nerves1 Only 3 weeks ago! Oh my gosh. You think? Well, as Scarlet O'Hara said, "I'll worry about that tomorrow." Right now I'm concerned about these little ones making it. 

So they are all settled into a nest box with sides and mom didn't seem very concerned when I took them out to look at. She has 3 black ones (dad was black) and one brown one like her. She looks like the rabbit in the picture above on the far left...sort of like a siamese cat but her mask isn't that pronounced. Would she be considered a cinnamon? The kits were very chubby, rollie pollie but I'm not sure if they were born that way or they ate. I'll check them first thing in the morning and see if they've swallowed any ping pong balls. :biggrin2:

Now for my next important question. What if it looks like they aren't eating? I know there have been cases where they've had to be hand fed but, oh Lord, I pray that doesn't happen to me!! But, still, I need to know. Could somebody explain how that's done for me? Thank you soooo much for all your good wishes and expert advice! 

Oh, and my husband doesn't think the pictures are good enough to post. He's such a perfectionist!!! I'll work on him!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 25, 2009)

There was another thread were the person held the momma and let the babies eat. I wouldn't worry. Sounds like their eating. If you have to hand feed( formula)them they probably wouldn't do very well. I would just check them, like your doing.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 25, 2009)

If they look "rolly-polly" they probably got fed already. As you said, check them again in the morning. If they are not being fed, their skin will look wrinkled and shriveled up, especially over the shoulders and hips. 

If she doesn't feed them, you can try to bottle raise them. There are several milk replacement formula's available, none of them are perfect for rabbits. Let's just hope she does what she is supposed to do... and all her maternal instincts kick in.

Edited to add: Rabbit mothers are not like Kitty moms... they will not watch the litter, making sure they stay together, covering them up, laying still for 20 minutes to nurse... she hops in, stands over them for 3-5 minutes and they either eat, or they don't... I read a survey once that rated Rabbit Moms as the lowest in maternal instinct in the animal world... LOL! Just our luck!


----------



## birdlover (Jul 26, 2009)

This is NOT what I need two weeks before my daughter's wedding!! I took a couple of babies out this evening and held them up to her (after washing my hands). She sniffed them, seemed somewhat interested and then I put them back. I rubbed them against her fur before putting them back. I don't know if that helped make her maternal instincts kick in or not but I'm going to try to get a good night's sleep and let God be in control. Good night and thanks!!! REALLY!


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a feeling she will be fine with them. It can take 12-24 hours for her milk to come in. Have patience and a little faith in Mother Nature. (We have a tendency to focus on the things that can go wrong... but most of the time, everything goes right...)

Please let us know how they are doing in the morning. And best of luck with your daughters wedding!


----------



## birdlover (Jul 26, 2009)

Good morning!

The babies were all alive and kickin' (my grandmother's expression) when I checked just now. Didn't see ping pong bellies though. However, when I returned a few minutes later, she was in the box with them!!! What a lift that gave to my spirits!!! Blue Giants, I need you to be with me the day of my daughter's wedding to keep me calm. You are so good! Thanks!


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear she is looking after them. If momma has hopped out, you can check them again and see if they fed... They should have swollen little bellies... but be careful, if they just ate, they may pee on you! LOL!

Your daughters wedding should be a most peaceful and joyful time. Will send long distance zen vibes your way. I'm sure it's going to be beautiful, no matter what... I wish your daughter peace and love... may she be truly happy and content. ray:


----------



## birdlover (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,
I hope you don't mind if I'm milking this thread to death but I keep thinking of more questions. I just now read your last post. So...the NEXT time I see her in the box, I should check the babies right after see if they're full? I've been out all day and just checked them and a couple seem fat around the middle but a couple do not! Is this a cause for concern? Someone on here told me about a person that held the mother so the babies could nurse. Is this very easy?

And my other questions are: Should I bring Annabel out of the crate to get some exercise? She acts like she wants to come out when I open the door. Or should I make her stay in there for X number of days?

Also, is it okay if I handle the babies...I mean, like hold them and cuddle them a few times a day if mom doesn't mind? I'd like for them not to be afraid of humans and to be friendly.

Thanks AGAIN and thanks for the good vibes. I can't believe it's only 14 more days!!!


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 26, 2009)

birdlover wrote:


> Hi,
> I hope you don't mind if I'm milking this thread to death but I keep thinking of more questions. I just now read your last post. So...the NEXT time I see her in the box, I should check the babies right after see if they're full? I've been out all day and just checked them and a couple seem fat around the middle but a couple do not! Is this a cause for concern? Someone on here told me about a person that held the mother so the babies could nurse. Is this very easy?
> 
> And my other questions are: Should I bring Annabel out of the crate to get some exercise? She acts like she wants to come out when I open the door. Or should I make her stay in there for X number of days?
> ...



It's your thread... you can ask whatever you want...!

If you are not sure they are all getting fed, by all means check on them a couple times a day. If after a couple of feedings it looks like some are not getting their fair share, you can take out the ones that look plump, gather the ones that look like they can use a little "extra" towards the front of the nestbox, and put Anabel in the nestbox OVER the babies. Gently hold her there for 3-4 minutes. Stroke her, pet her, tell her she is a wonderful mom... reward her with a treat afterwards. Keeping calm and quiet will keep her calmer and more likely to "drop" her milk for them. Put all the babies back and push them all to the back of the nest. Then wait and see if everyone catches up. 

If Anabel wants to get some exercise, she can come out during the day for a run. She will only feed early in the morning and again at night. It's in their instinct to move away from the nest during the day to prevent attracting the attention of predators to the babies.

You can handle the babies... as long as Anabel doesn't look upset over it. It sounds like she is handling it just fine though. Be prepared to get peed on! LOL! They will be a lot more fun in 10 days after their eyes open!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jul 27, 2009)

*birdlover wrote: *


> Also, is it okay if I handle the babies...I mean, like hold them and cuddle them a few times a day if mom doesn't mind? I'd like for them not to be afraid of humans and to be friendly.


Handling those little cuties is the best part!! We try to get ours out twice a day to check on them, and to pet them and kiss them.... now that our 2 litters are 4 and 6 weeks old, the kits look forward to it as much as we do! As soon as we come in, they all run up to the front, "pet me! pet me! pet ME!!"


----------



## birdlover (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww, I hope I'm that lucky!! Last night I held Annabel and let two rabbits nurse (one at a time while I held them). I could hear them making little sucking noises. It was so cute. Then she got antsy and wanted down but I was sure the one I was most concerned about ate well and, this morning, they ALL have fat tummies so I am thrilled and feeling more relieved. I looked at pics of baby bunnies on the internet and I can't wait until they reach day 10. Let the fun begin!!! :bunnydance:


----------



## anneq (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratz on your litter - sounds like you and momma have things well in hand.
Pics would be lovely.


----------



## crystal (Jul 27, 2009)

sounds like you are doing a great job! have confidence in your instincts, as well as the instincts of mamma bunny


----------



## birdlover (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm TRYING to have confidence in my instincts. Tonight, at midnight, I checked the little ones and none of them had a full belly so I held her so they could each take turns nursing. NOW I'M WORRIED SHE DOESN'T HAVE ENOUGH MILK because each bunny kept going from nipple to nipple and acted like they were starving. I let each one have about 3 minutes nursing. She was sooo sweet to just lay in my arms while they did their thing. They looked a little fuller when I put them back but I don't know. It may have been wishful thinking. Do I need to back off? I was afraid they would starve overnight!!


----------



## aurora369 (Jul 28, 2009)

Don't worry! That is how baby bunnies feed. They suckle on one nipple for a little bit, then root around and suckle on another. They do look pretty frantic, but it is normal.

Also, the additional suckling will help to stimulate her milk production. If you think she might be a bit short, then let the smaller kits suckle twice a day (morning and night) for 5 minutes or so. They will get a bit of extra milk, and mom will start producing more milk soon.

It's still early as well. Mom is probably transitioning from colostrum to milk. Colostrum is a thinner but highly nutritious substance that the babies only need a little bit of. Her milk will start to come in more over the next couple of days and the babies will start to drink more. By about week two, she should be at maximum milk production.

As long as the babies look like they got a little bit of something during the feeding, they should be okay. Even just a tiny bit extra can help them have more energy to nurse more aggressively when mom feeds on her own. 

--Dawn


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 28, 2009)

Some does won't "drop" their milk while laying on their back.
She might do better if you let her sit on the floor and just put the babies under her. You can use the nest box too.


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 1, 2009)

Any updates? How are the babies? How's Momma? PHOTO'S would be VERY nice! :biggrin2:


----------



## birdlover (Aug 1, 2009)

Funny you should ask! I just got off the phone with an exotic pet vet to find out how I can give one of them supplemental formula as she is NOT thriving and I don't think putting mom over her is doing any good. Mom hates it when I hold her and is probably not letting down her milk and, this a.m., the little one just looks so malnourished and is half the size of the other 3 (who are doing very well). The pipsqueak is the prettiest one, of course! Looks like mom who looks like a cinnamon. The other 3 are shades of black like their daddy. I'll let you know how it goes with the feeding a bit later. Thanks for asking and I WILL get pics here eventually.


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 1, 2009)

At this age, any abnormality or problem will become most apparent.  

It is possible that the littlest one has some physical issues that will prevent it from thriving. Because of the way they are arranged in the Uterine Horn at conception, they don't all develop at exactly the same rate. Some are born incapable of surviving. There are digestive issues that prevent them from getting nourishment from the milk, central nervous system problems, developmental abnormalities... that can not be seen.

See what the exotic vet can offer... I know you are at "crunch time" with the wedding...


----------



## birdlover (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you, BG. That's not what I wanted to hear but...we'll see. I did go get KMR formula and a bottle and have just finished trying to feed her. The bottle didn't work well so I used a syringe. I don't think I got even 2 ml. in her but I wanted to check with you to ask if I'm doing it right. She didn't ever try to suckle it but, if I put little drops on her lips, she got some down. I was terrified I was going to shoot some up her nose! :cry2 It took me about 20 minutes just to get the little bit in her I did. Is this because it's strange to her and she hasn't learned it's food yet or is this how it is every time? The vet said to give between 5 and 7 ml. at 1 - 2 wks. of age but, as I said, I barely got in 2 ml. If she doesn't do well in the next 24 hours, I should assume she's doomed?? Do you ever euthanize them or just let them die a slow death? I've had to euthanize some baby chicks and I don't think I could do a bunny. It was horrible. They were obviously suffering and I couldn't bring myself to break their necks (they were only 2 days old and had been traumatized while being sent through the mail) so I wrapped them in a soft cloth, put them in a plastic bag and ran over them with my car. I know it sounds horrible but, for them it was instantaneous and I just couldn't bring myself to use my hands. I hope this little bun doesn't have serious issues and has just been shoved aside by her bigger siblings. But I'll prepare myself for the worst. Yes, having this on top of the wedding sucks.


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 1, 2009)

Some are not born with the instinct to suckle. The best you can do is use the syringe and see if hand feeding will help him catch up. 

With the syringe, insert the syringe feeding tip behind the two front teeth. There is a space just behind them on both sides. Gently drip in a drop at a time, and see that he swallows it. As you said, if it backs up in the mouth, he can aspirate (inhale) it into the lungs. That will cause pneumonia and will be fatal. 

2 cc's is more than he would have gotten from Anabel. So anything you get in him is good. You can step up the feedings to 3-4 small feedings a day for now. If he starts taking more (like the 5-7 the vet recommends), you can cut back. If he's taking the feedings, there is always hope. (Farnam makes a kitten replacement formula with Colostrum, called First Born. Kitten milk is not the best for rabbits, but easily available.)

Hand raising a baby rabbit is very, very difficult. Even with the best intentions and skills, it is hard. Have patience and enjoy Anabel and the babies.


----------



## birdlover (Aug 1, 2009)

No, she has the suckling instinct because, when I put her up to Annabel, I can hear her slurping but, as I said, I don't think she was getting any milk. Hopefully, she'll learn syringe=food and start to catch on. Thank you for all you wonderful help. I'll let you know how she's doing tomorrow. (I call her "she" because her mother and her look alike. LOL)


----------



## birdlover (Aug 1, 2009)

:clapping: Just fed her again and she seemed to catch on this time. I got about 2 1/2 ml. in her and will feed again in 4 hours and, then, before I go to bed. I can tell I am falling in love with this sweet little life. I hope she makes it. Here is something I want to give you BG - :kiss:


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 2, 2009)

Aw I he hope all the babies make it. Your love and desire to do the best for them shines through your posts here.

Good luck to you :bunnyhug:

Love to the babies :big kiss:


Jo xx


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 2, 2009)

How did she do through the night? Are you leaving her with the litter between feedings? I'd definitely give her the opportunity to get some (even a tiny bit of) milk from Anabel...


----------



## birdlover (Aug 2, 2009)

She did good, I think. Seemed more energetic this a.m. Annabel was feeding them when I came in the room so I left and came back about 10 minutes later. Yes, she stays in the nest except for handfeeding times. It didn't even occur to me not to!!  The 3 big ones looked full and content. "Tinkerbell" didn't so I gave her some formula but she kept falling asleep after a ml. or so so I decided to try later to get more in her. Am about to do that now.


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 2, 2009)

Sounds like you are doing everything just perfect! I do hope "Tink" starts catching up to her siblings.


----------



## anneq (Aug 2, 2009)

Hope your little one survives - I know it can be so hard when they don't survive - but I know you're doing everything you can to help her.


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 3, 2009)

If I may be so proud as to present the photo's of the litter and the proud Momma! (And resident macho protector, Mr. Shredder!)

Mr Shredder:











Anabel, the Momma:






Anabel, nursing the babies on her belly:










The wee lil babies:


----------



## birdlover (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting those, Cathy!! By the way, Mr. Shredder is not the daddy. Daddy is a black rabbit out at the farm where I got Annabel.  Mr. Shredder only WISHES he could be a daddy - or, at least, go through the motions! LOL


I tried to edit the title of my post to indicate there are pictures now here but it won't let me. Do you mods have a way to override that?


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 3, 2009)

Mr. Shredder is a handsome Bunny :biggrin2:



Omg! Anabel is gorgeous!!! I love the pic with the baby on her belly!! 



Thanks for pic's.....April


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 3, 2009)

:blushan: My apologies to Mr Shredder and Anabel for the misunderstanding! :shock:


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 4, 2009)

Continued talk on this subject: moved to Infirmary
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=49225&forum_id=16&jump_to=665995#p665995


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 20, 2009)

Annabel, the proud Momma:






Curious babies:


----------



## anneq (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow they grow up so fast, don't they?!
Such cutie-pies


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 20, 2009)

Little Boy Blue:





Annabel and Twinkle Toes:





Uncle Hooby and Little Boy Blue:





You gonna share that hay?:





Just a nibble Mom... please?:


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 20, 2009)

I didn't make that mess Mom! Not ME!!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 20, 2009)

OMG!!! :inlove: 



The babies are beautiful!! and Momma is gorgeous!


----------



## birdlover (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, THANK you!!! Cathy, you are soooo GREAT to post those pics for me!!! And sweet sassie, I appreciate the compliments very much  I have a question to ask...when and how can I find out their sex? I know what to do with older bunnies but not with little ones. Thanks!!


----------



## birdlover (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks, Anne! I'm loving every minute of it!!


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 21, 2009)

You can most easily sex them anytime after 3 weeks of age... You're looking for the same thing as you do with adults... 
This page has pretty good photo's... http://www.barbibrownsbunnies.com/gender.htm


----------



## birdlover (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks, Cathy!! Guess I'll give it the old college try today!


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL! You have a 50-50 shot at getting it right! :biggrin2:


----------

